# Eheim: Ecco vs Classic



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

My 25 gallon came with an Aqua Nova 450 (rated for 23 gal) that is just trickling water out, and an internal filter that is noisy. It didn't come with a heater and since my place is kept at around 19.5, I added one. The tank has a 3d background so not possible to put a hob or anything else on the back glass, it has to be on the side. I. So I was thinking canister, and just using one filter instead of two.

I went to the store and I can get an Eheim Classic 250 canister for $95 or an Eheim Ecco of the same capacity for $130. Does anyone know if there is enough difference between these two to warrant the price jump? Online reviews said there were problems with the Ecco and it doesn't do as good a job as the classic. The store said go with the Ecco as it is easier to clean.

Other options would be another hob; the Aquaclear 50 for $42 or the 70 for $53 (double the filtration for an extra $10), or the Marineland penguin 250 or 350. 

I have 2 apistos, 6 cardinals, 3 otos, and 12 Pygmy Cories in there atm. I would like to add either 6 more cardinals or 6 espie rasboras, and that would be it for this tank. So I need good filtration and lots of it!

So if you were going to buy just one filter for a stocked 25 gal, which would it be??? Appreciate any advice, I am going crazy with all these choices.

I am also unable to find a new impeller anywhere in town for my noisy Penguin 350 which I am running along with a Fluval 405 canister on my 55 gallon. So I might just bite the bullet and replace that too. But with what??


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have an Eheim Ecco rated for 60g that I have had running for probably two years now and I love it. I have it running on my 45g with a Fluval c4, full of tetras and live plants. It's super easy to maintain.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim is way to go and I love classic. I would go with one model up on the classic 350 ($129). For ease of clean, just put media in a mesh bag. Hope that help.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used both the ecco and classics. Media in a mesh bag is the way to go with the classics. For me the ecco was just a bit more finicky with priming and stuff and it appeared to have more bypass. I'd go with the classic...timeless and proven design.

For the 55, since you're already using an hob and canister, I'd just go with another hob. AC110 would be my choice.


----------

